# The Shire



## Evenstar (Dec 21, 2001)

In Rivendell soon after Frodo awkes he talks to Gandlaf about what has happened. Somewhere in this short explanation Gandalf says that there is a power protecting Rivendell and some other places(Lorien, I assume) but a power of a different kind protecting the Shire. I assume part of the power protecting Rivendell and Lorien are the elven rings. Does anyone have any idea what the Shire's power is?


----------



## Nimros (Dec 21, 2001)

I always assumed that the power protecting the Shire was the power of the Elven ring that Gandalf was in charge of (i.e. Narya, the Ring of Fire).

But Gandalf was not permanently resident in the Shire (as Elrond was in Rivendell and Galadriel in Lorien) and so I wonder. Maybe he was there often enough for the ring to have the desired effect ..... 

On a related issue - when Gandalf fights the Balrog in Moria and declares that he is the keeper or servant of the secret fire, is he referring to this ring?


----------



## Grond (Dec 21, 2001)

The power protecting the shire was "Man Power" aka The Rangers of Arnor. Remember that the shire was free from terror only due to the constant vigilance of the Rangers. So, in essence, the shire was protected by "Westernesse" as all the Rangers were of the blood of Numenor.

And, it was indeed the Elven Rings of Elrond and Galdrial that protected their domains. It was by the power of Elrond's ring that the river was flooded at the Fords of Bruinen.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 21, 2001)

Most men and elves didn't even know hobbits existed. That would explain why they were left alone.


----------



## Meklos (Dec 23, 2001)

I'd have to agree with the above post. Gandalf himself said that he was the only one of the wizards (who were among the most knowlegable beings in Middle-Earth) that had any interest in the Shire. Even Sauron,apparently, barely knew of it's existence. When he mentioned a "power of a different kind", I assumed he meant that the Shire was still a place that was isolated from Sauron's growing power.


----------



## LugniGrond (Dec 23, 2001)

i agree with grond as im sure it says in the book somewhere that when the black riders did approach the shire and bree some of the black riders did chase some rangers eastward while one rider rode on to the shire on the night frodo left 


sorry if im wrong this is going of memory il look it up l8r


----------



## Centin (Dec 23, 2001)

*Narya*

When Gandalf is fighting the Balrog, he declares thay he is "A servant to the secret fire of Nurya"


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 23, 2001)

No, he declares that he is a servant of the Secret Fire and wielder of the flame of Anor. I don't remember precisely what this is, though we've had discussion about this before. I think there may be an article at the Grey Havens about this...
If I remember correctly (which I probably don't), the Secret Fire is the Flame of Iluvatar. Presumably the flame of Anor could by Narya.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 24, 2001)

*The power is in...*

I think that Gandalf's reference to Frodo ("There is power, too, of another kind in the Shire") speaks forebodingly to things to come. I think it speaks to the resilience of Hobbits and the strength to accomplish feats that Hobbits themselves deem impossible. A power to recover, rebuild and thrive after the bitterest of times.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *The power protecting the shire was "Man Power" aka The Rangers of Arnor. Remember that the shire was free from terror only due to the constant vigilance of the Rangers. So, in essence, the shire was protected by "Westernesse" as all the Rangers were of the blood of Numenor.
> 
> And, it was indeed the Elven Rings of Elrond and Galdrial that protected their domains. It was by the power of Elrond's ring that the river was flooded at the Fords of Bruinen. *



I'm not sure about that. I thought only Bree was protected by the rangers. I don't remember seeing in the book that they ever visited The Shire itself.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 27, 2001)

I think all the "powers" protecting the Shire, Lothlorien and Rivendell were mostly mental. I think the faith, bravery and belief of the people who dwelt in these places created a sort of 'shield' of goodness and co-operation, which may have repelled Sauron's evil, corrupting and destroying power. But I also think that the Elven Rings, which were worn by Elrond and Galadriel, lords of Rivendell and Lorien, contributed greatly to the surrounding goodness; and they may have added another shield, which somehow kept out or repelled evil creatures from entering the boundaries of Imladris and Laurelindorenan.


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 27, 2001)

The Rangers never visited the Shire openly, true. But they surely protected it. Gandalf asked Aragorn specifically to do so, somehow his concerns about the Ring that Bilbo found urged him to do so. Even when he wasn't sure about the true nature of the Ring. It's in the Council of Elrond when he tells that, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DGoeij _
> *The Rangers never visited the Shire openly, true. But they surely protected it. Gandalf asked Aragorn specifically to do so, somehow his concerns about the Ring that Bilbo found urged him to do so. Even when he wasn't sure about the true nature of the Ring. It's in the Council of Elrond when he tells that, if I'm not mistaken. *



OIC, well, that makes sense.


----------



## Grond (Dec 27, 2001)

Information for a prior post. The Flame of Anor was indeed the power imbued in the elven ring Narya which was the elven ring of fire.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2003)

[SIZE=0.7]Bump[/SIZE]
What kind of 'powers' do _you_ think helped most in the protection of the SHire during the WR, and why?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't you think Lanty this last Question is a bit inter-related with the Ongoing ranger motives discussion? 

First we have to remember that during to WOR, Shire was basically left alone...by all the cheif protector and chief enemies...and all the depleted people, the evil baggage, whom no one would give any thoughts made their way towards the Shire and occcupied the land under the ruler of Sharku. 

My Guess is also the man power, although it is argueble whether this Man-power was there to protect through its history or was it after a specific time that they started protecting Shire? 

Well not everyone could entre Imladris, or else it won't be called a Refuge. Lothlorien on the other hand was an offically established Kingdom, and thus would have armies that would protect its bounds, being helped both by the valour of the elves and the power of the Ring.


----------

